# $20000 for a natural anybody!



## Aphex (Sep 9, 2011)

And i thought Kramers were going for crazy money. This one took my breath away.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-na...757?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2567773d9d


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 9, 2011)

That would sure make a hell of a lot of fingerstones


----------



## ecchef (Sep 10, 2011)

Nah...that's a typo. It's 20,000 yen! :razz:


----------



## jmforge (Sep 10, 2011)

I have heard of some high grade sword polishing stones going for as much as $3-4K, but not $20K.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 10, 2011)

Make a cool end table 
Or a good head stone for a knife nut


----------



## DrNaka (Sep 10, 2011)

The most expensive stone I saw was 5,000,000JPY.

The most expensive stone I had a try to sharpen was a 200,000JPY a big egg color Nakayama stone.
It had a very nice sharpening feeling.

So that 20k is much cheaper.
If it is worth that money I do not know. You must try it before you buy.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 10, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> Or a good head stone for a knife nut


 
That'd be badass. Flatten the top, put a little chair next to it, so people can sharpen on your grave.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 10, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> That'd be badass. Flatten the top, put a little chair next to it, so people can sharpen on your grave.


 This is sounding better and better. Head stone can run 10-20 k and that's at today's prices. My fiancé being in the bizz would understand " proper funeral planning" I could then buy the stone and use it till I die having saved on all those inflationary dollars. That way maybe some of you knife nuts would visit my grave. Think of it, 



> boy I'd like to try/see what using a 20k j-nat is like, I got let's go visit chef Niloc's grave


it could be like a be like a pilgrimage.


----------



## Mike (Sep 10, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> This is sounding better and better. Head stone can run 10-20 k and that's at today's prices. My fiancé being in the bizz would understand " proper funeral planning" I could then buy the stone and use it till I die having saved on all those inflationary dollars. That way maybe some of you knife nuts would visit my grave. Think of it,
> 
> 
> it could be like a be like a pilgrimage.


 
When I frequented the board more often, this would have sounded like a great plan... having cut back on indulging my knife nut desire to read every thread.... well it sounds a bit "crazy," and "cult-like." :happy2::eek2:


----------



## goodchef1 (Sep 10, 2011)

how do they price these naturals? is it supply and demand, or is it the value of the sum of its parts.


----------



## ptolemy (Sep 10, 2011)

goodchef1 said:


> how do they price these naturals? is it supply and demand, or is it the value of the sum of its parts.


 

I think so. I suspect the reason this is so expensive is due to it's size.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 10, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> This is sounding better and better. Head stone can run 10-20 k and that's at today's prices. My fiancé being in the bizz would understand " proper funeral planning" I could then buy the stone and use it till I die having saved on all those inflationary dollars. That way maybe some of you knife nuts would visit my grave. Think of it,
> 
> 
> it could be like a be like a pilgrimage.


 

It'd be on my NY state "to-do list". Just do it soon, I don't want to have to whack a guy just to check out what kind of kasumi this things got. :rofl:


----------



## Jim (Sep 10, 2011)

> With Iyo Nagura slurry! The first, Cutting speed is felt so rich.
> And the tenacity of slurry is also very rich. This is one of famous feature of Iyo.
> Next, the grit of slurry are shrunken as long as sharpened!!
> In the same time, cutting speed progressively decelerated.
> ...



Sounds like a winner!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 11, 2011)

Much skill is necessary to rise up the grit of slurry.

I'm putting that on my wall.


----------



## mainaman (Sep 11, 2011)

goodchef1 said:


> how do they price these naturals? is it supply and demand, or is it the value of the sum of its parts.


 
it is size, quality of the stone such as fineness speed of abrasion, uniformity. Then Karasu featured stones are very expensive, because it is a rare feature.
This particular one is 9lb, and if it is all the way uniform I see the price justified. The seller however has a very spotty rep so I do not believe that stone is worth the money based on the pics provided.


----------



## bieniek (Sep 11, 2011)

I dont think specialist sword polisher would buy his stones off ebay. 

So for me the seller is just taking his chance on getting rich kid buying it for any reason. 

Never-ever-ever


----------



## Tristan (Sep 11, 2011)

At least these things have functional value... if you guys spend some time on the pricescope forums and see how much people pay for rocks there... jnats seem like a great deal.

Its a good place to hangout for a day or two prior to buying a custom knife or a jnat... it makes the expense seem more reasonable. If I hang out there for a few more months, a Kramer may make sense...


----------

